# Ok, all you pregnancy detectives, solve this one!



## fireflies~for~me (Jun 24, 2003)

I have no idea what is going on with my body! HELP!
My last period was Oct. 8-14. I don't keep track very well of my cycles, but I know that on November 3rd, feeling very amorous, had sex. A lot of Eggwhite Cervical Mucus. Totally thought we had just oops'ed (hubby trying to start grad school) and conceived a baby.

Ten days later, took a Walmart pregnancy test that was negative.

Still no period. Don't feel any pregnancy symptoms.

I've never missed a period completely unless I was PG...late, yes, but not skipped. Had some moving stress, but otherwise have no clue!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

So you took a test at approx. 10 DPO? You could still very well be pregnant. Many women don't get a + test until 13-15 DPO. You also might have been gearing up to O with the EWCM, so maybe you did a day or 2 later? So you could have tested at only 8 DPO! Test again!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I agree, test again. If you are pregnant, it was probably too early to get a positive result. False negatives are common when testing early. A test should be accurate now though.


----------



## fireflies~for~me (Jun 24, 2003)

Is that possible though? Don't most women like ovulate around day 14??


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

No, not ovulating 25 days later. If you think you ovulated on November 3, you would now be about 18 days post ovulation. If you ovulated a little later, say 2 days, you might be only about 16 days past o. Many women don't get a positive pregnancy test until at least around 13 days past ovulation. For example, I had a blood test that came out negative (actually borderline) 10 days past ovulation. But only 2 days later i got my first extremely faint positive on a home test, and by the next morning, a digital test read "pregnant". If you are around 16-18 days past ovulation, you should easily be able to get an accurate result if you test again.


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

Some women can have long cycles and ovulate on day 25.

I agree with the other ladies...it is rare to get a + at just 10 days past ovulation. 14 days after O is a great time to test.

Good luck.


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireflies~for~me* 
Is that possible though? Don't most women like ovulate around day 14??

That's actually a very common misconception. We're all different people and we ovulate on different days and our cycles last for different lengths. For example, I typically ovulate around cd20-cd22.


----------



## fireflies~for~me (Jun 24, 2003)

Second test I took was positive! Oh boy..a little unexpected but we're happy.

So my next question is that if I had conceived on October 22nd (the only other day we oops'ed), that first test would have been positive, right? So, I probably did O and conceive on Nov. 3rd?


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm thinking it sounds like yes. If you O'ed on October 22, a test on November 13th should have been positive. If you O'ed on November 3, a test on the 13th could very well have been negative still.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

congratulations!!

I'd go with the later date. Even if you DTD on nov 3, you could have ovulated a few days later (sperm can survive up to 5 days in ewcm, so you could have conceived on nov 8) - generally the last day of fertile cm is the day of ovulation.


----------



## STBSM (Oct 22, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## minkl (Oct 30, 2005)

congratulations!!! I would mark your o date as something like Nov 4 or 5 (maybe even later) Fertile cm can start up to 5 days BEFORE ovulation, and usually dries up right before ovulation. For me, the greatest amount of fertile cm is 2 days before ovulation..if that gives you any idea of when ovulation occurred. When you see you midwife or dr. tell them when you ovulated NOT when you had your last period, because that makes the due date off sometimes by weeks if you ovulate late. the last thing you want to do is be fighting with your dr to "let" you go overdue, when, in fact, you are actually not as far along as as "last menstrual period" calculation would have them believe.


----------

